# 2015 Cruze diesel lost power - no error codes



## Leithal (Jun 19, 2015)

My new (6000km) Cruze Diesel has twice shuddered while driving and then dropped to very low speed, even when applying extra accelator pressure.

In part, the engine can easily and smoothly hit 4000 rpm without a shudder or hesitation. Once in drive, I can't get faster than 10mph and it is slowing, shuddering and sometimes turning the engine off. No error codes reported by Onstar, the car or my Mojio plugged into the OBDC port.

First time it was "a loose wire from throttle". 

Anyone seen this?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

First I have heard of this on the forum. Where are you located? Who said "a loose wire from throttle"?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

New to me. Mine has never seen north of 3,000 rpm. Well maybe if my wife's driving it.


----------



## Leithal (Jun 19, 2015)

diesel said:


> First I have heard of this on the forum. Where are you located? Who said "a loose wire from throttle"?


The dealership when first encountered. Gave it back to me fixed and it immediately threw three error codes.
B2AAA, B2A00 and P2463. Showed reduced power and also that the filter was full. These only occured after they test drove it.

Went back in and they re-gened the exhaust filter and cleared the codes.

That was 2 weeks ago.

Seemed fine yesterday.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you certain that you're running a dexos2 motor oil?


----------



## Leithal (Jun 19, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Are you certain that you're running a dexos2 motor oil?


Yes, since it's nearly new and oil life is still at 60%. No oil changes yet and those would be from my dealership as they included the first 4 free with the car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Is this what you're experiencing?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ely-jerky-when-engine-cold-moving-slowly.html


----------



## Leithal (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, but in my case it happened twice both times the engine was hot and I had been running up around 100 kph.

They've diagnosed it as "loose air inductor" or some such. I'll know better in a few when I get off work and return the rental.


----------



## Leithal (Jun 19, 2015)

In the end, they cleared the codes and rec-connected the detatched air inductor. Called me and said car was ready.

When I got car it was throwing 3 error codes - and had "reduced Power" showing. Dealer kept the car another day and forced a regen. Their theory was that something was blocking the regen process from executing. 

Same thing happened two weeks ago.

Seems fine but I'm watching closely..


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds like it's in limp mode no DEF


----------



## Leithal (Jun 19, 2015)

It had DEF, but was set to limp mode because the filter was clogged. (because it hadn't regened).


----------



## Leithal (Jun 19, 2015)

I got it back last week and everything was okay... till today.

Car threw a P22FA error on my way to work (with a check engine light). I'm starting to get unhappy.
See the dealer about the NOX sensor tomorrow...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Leithal said:


> I got it back last week and everything was okay... till today.
> 
> Car threw a P22FA error on my way to work (with a check engine light). I'm starting to get unhappy.
> See the dealer about the NOX sensor tomorrow...


Sounds like you may need to find a different dealer.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Mine died one me once but started right up again and drove fine no error codes. Had it towed to the dealership they couldn't find anything.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

amped24 said:


> Mine died one me once but started right up again and drove fine no error codes. Had it towed to the dealership they couldn't find anything.


Sometimes mine quits soon after the remote start, but I get in the car and start it without further incident. This happens once a month or 2.


----------

